# Free Rabbit with cage and accessories



## cookiebunny (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi i am trying to get rid of my rabbit August. She's is almost 2 years old and she is a female netherland dwarf. She is not neutered. She is a very aggressive rabbit and I would like someone who could gain her trust because she just does not like me. I am only asking for 20 dollars for the cage and its accessories. I am located in Illinois.


----------

